# Programme aufs Handy ziehn!



## Big Masie (26. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Buch mit dem ich die Java ME Programierung erlernen will und schon treten ein paar fehler auf ^^
Also ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben was auch im Emulator einwandfrei läuft wenn ich jetzt die .jar und die .jad datei auf´s Handy ziehe und versuche die jar datei auszuführen dann sagt er "Operation fehlgeschlagen". Woran kann das liegen? Muss die Manifest datei auch mit rauf? Im buch steht jedenfalls davon nix deswegen hab ich sie nicht aufs Handy gezogen.


----------



## fastjack (29. Dez 2009)

Das hängst stark vom Handy ab. Bei einigen Geräten/Programmen mußt Du Deine Klassen auch signieren. Einfach mal die hoffentlich gute Doku des Hersteller ansehen und hoffen, das Du keine BlackBerrys verwendest


----------



## noobadix (31. Dez 2009)

Holla,

manchmal musst du das jar auch auf dem Telefon-, nicht auf dem etwaigen Speicherkartenspeicher installieren.


----------

